# Salsa



## Bobp (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the recipies shown, but salsa can be made from all kinds of stuff..

Back in the spring we planted 8 old style roma plants and 6 celbrities (great flavor) and a couple of sandwich types..7 kinds of peppers, and onions..this was our first attempt at a "salsa" garden...still getting tons of veggies..


We used no real measuring system...just what seemed right at the time....we have made similar batches from bought veggies, and alwasy seeme to turn out great.... we use it in cooking all kinds of dishes where you want a few crisp veggies just add it early to soften or towards the end just to heat...

our batch 2 weeks ago made 19Qts of what i called "cooking salsa'
we used the roma & celebrities (blanched and peeled) as 1/2 the salsa, and the other 1/2 was 8-green, 4 red, and 4 yellow bell peppers, 12-14 sweet bannana peppers, 12 jalepenos, garlic, 4 kinds of onions, 6-white texas sweets,10 vidalia, 6 white? hotter/spicy onion?, 6 big red onions , the fluffy tops off one bunch of cilantro diced, 1/2 cup of 5 pepper corn blend ran through the cofee grinder to get a corse grind, a bit of salt and sugar

run each veggie accross my wifes cutting board, she made 1/4-1/2" peices, mix bring to boil run it 5 minutes, put into hot QT jars add lids, (leave behind the "juice" can it by itself, i use it to add liquid to chilie ect..) give them the 10 min water bath boil and let em cool...


----------

